# Tumbling ACLs



## acls (Mar 16, 2006)

I was wondering if there is a way to tumble an ACL bottle without doing any damage to the ACL label?  Also, is it possible to tumble only the inside portion of the bottle?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 16, 2006)

Tumble the inside ,yes. Save the label while tumbling the out side, risky at best. Just put the tumbling mixture in the bottle as you normaly would and don.t put anything in the canister.


----------



## acls (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Warren.  I know very little about tumbling bottles. I only collect ACLs, and have some bottles that would look a whole lot nicer if I could remove the cloudiness and etching on the insides of the bottle.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 16, 2006)

Try some BBs and lime-away or CLR and a cork. Put in a little lime-away or CLR and the BBs then cork it.Swirl the BBs around the in bottle.

 It works pretty good but takes a bit of effort.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 17, 2006)

I have found that most, but not all of the acls need a tumble to get the stain from the inside, out of the bottle, like caps said, just fill the inside with copper and oxide and let her rip

 rick


----------



## acls (Mar 17, 2006)

Warren and Rick,...just to make sure I understand this.....this kind of light tumbling can be done by hand and not a machine?  If so how long do I need to swirl the BBs?

 By the way Rick, I checked out your bottle tumbling site.  I must say I was impressed with your results.  Cleaning old botles by tumbling looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 17, 2006)

Depending on how bad the stain is it could take a while. Sit in front of the tv and swirl for a while, empty, rinse, check and swirl some more if necessary. There is no real formula when doing it by hand.


----------



## acls (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Warren.  I thought this might be a T.V. task.  All I need now are some BBs and a good show.


----------



## acls (Mar 20, 2006)

I went to WalMart to buy some BBs.  They didn't have any copper BBs, but they did have some zinc ones. Will these work?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2006)

Zink may silver the inside of your bottle. I would try it on a test {worthless} bottle first.


----------

